# Interesting article



## Tony (Aug 10, 2022)

Thought this was a pretty good read for us woodworkers.









The Quirky History of the Osage Orange, Texas’s Ugliest Fruit


Once eaten by woolly mammoths, and later used by Indigenous Texans and settlers for its wood, this strange plant has spread from Texas across the country.




www.texasmonthly.com

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 4


----------



## trc65 (Aug 10, 2022)

Thanks Tony, that was a good read! Never realized it originated in TX and spread from there.

Here in west central IL, I grew up with hedge apples, along with honey locust and multi flower rose. The “oldtimers" always called the area around here 'pucker brush'. Keeping the pasture clear was a regular summertime job for me after school let out. 

None of our cattle would ever touch it, but squirrels were always disecting them for the seeds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2022)

When I lived in Redding, CA, I responded to a guy on Craigslist that wanted to remove an old standing OO tree in his yard. I took my chainsaw and loaded up my pickup with as much as I could carry. Gave some away for firewood to a friend, and kept a few chunks that I later sliced up into planks and blanks. It's a fantastic wood, but it is prone to cracking. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 10, 2022)

Way back when, we only cut it to clear the pasture and for fence posts. Still have sections of fence that are in good shape 40+ years after I helped Dad cut posts and install them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 11, 2022)

@Tony you are getting good at Copy/Paste. I will see you at SWAT. I called and made an order with Curtis at turntex. He will bring it to SWAT.
Leather Show this weekend at convention center upstairs. Classes downstairs.

Yuo doing any stabilizing yet?


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2022)

ironman123 said:


> @Tony you are getting good at Copy/Paste. I will see you at SWAT. I called and made an order with Curtis at turntex. He will bring it to SWAT.
> Leather Show this weekend at convention center upstairs. Classes downstairs.
> 
> Yuo doing any stabilizing yet?


Thanks Ray! 

I still haven't done any yet, I might pick up some Cactus Juice from Curtis there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 11, 2022)

@Tony I bought me a new Toaster Oven at W-mart last night. I need to stabilize some of these blanks I have and try to move them along.
You haven't done any yet. Man how long has it been? You are s l o w.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2022)

Cool article, when I was a teenager I helped my dad take out an old fence row with hedge post. About a quarter mile worth. Dad eventually cut the post up for fire wood, I was amazed at all the weird green stuff mixed in (the parts of the posts that were below ground) This was way before I was into woodworking and the mineral-stained hedge craze, it all went up in smoke lol...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------

